# Update on best shocks and struts



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Account made in in 2013, very cool!

Durability and smooth ride. Hmmm well the FCS I recently got to replace mine have been great. Purchased from rock auto, preassembled. Feel like they soak bumps up a little more than OEM. They are pretty reasonably priced too. 

The Gabriels I tried rode hard and one came defective. For the price of those I was very disappointed.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

For completely stock, Bilstein B4s might be a good choice. I'd normally say B6s for the extra performance improvement with little to no degradation in ride quality, but uh...they seem to refuse to make the B6 shocks anymore (they still make the struts).


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks guys for the input.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hazlitt777 said:


> I wanted to see if anyone here would like to talk about the latest developments in regard to struts and shocks for a 2014 chevy cruze eco.
> 
> I'm looking for durability and smooth ride quality. What is the best after market product out there for me.
> 
> ...


My money is on some Bilsteins. They are lifetime warrantied as well.


----------

